

How GitHub uses GitHub to build GitHub (video) - fbuilesv
http://zachholman.com/talk/how-github-uses-github-to-build-github?new

======
zmanji
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3024588>

------
ariabov
It is absolutely true what Zach said about priorities. I remember arguing over
what is more important between 40 tickets for literary hours. Kudos to GitHub
for cutting out the clutter

------
sktrdie
Very cool. Unfortunately not every company can afford working this way. But
people working there have definitely found the sweet-spot of software
development.

